# Vpn check



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

folks I found the article, those of you who use a VPN for banking etc might read through it

How to See If Your VPN Is Leaking Your Personal Information


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

An interesting article for the very security conscious. I see it gives a recommendation for Private Internet Access (PIA). I tried their VPN out for a while late last year and it certainly leaked my location to the BBC!


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I use PIA, it was recommended on some torrent forums. I mostly use it for banking & shopping. As long as it makes me appear in Texas, I am ok. I also use it for Netflix (PI Netfilx offers almost nothing). Recently Netflix kicked me off for using a VPN. Then, a week later the VPN started working again with no trouble. I guess the VPNs are having to do something to trick Netflix.

I really don't know about about the security, but generally assume security is dead online. I miss the good old Usenet days - before the Usenet was swallowed up by the internet


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice read, I am using PIA also without issue. 

There is a constant dance between the VPN providers and Media providers (Hulu, Netflix, etc.) where they have to keep changing their public IP space.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

I primarily use PIA and have never had a problem. Make sure to use PIA DNS and activate the kill switch in the settings and you should be fine.


----------

